

Hacker News Feed Broken - reagle

In the RSS&#x2F;XML &lt;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;rss&gt; the forward slashes in URLs is being escaped, breaking the links in my reader.
======
kogir
So, the changes are my fault, but the escapes are valid XML[1][2]. I'd
recommend using a better reader. Both Google Reader and Mozilla Thunderbird
work fine for me.

[1] [http://www.w3.org/TR/2006/REC-xml11-20060816/#dt-
escape](http://www.w3.org/TR/2006/REC-xml11-20060816/#dt-escape)

[2]
[http://validator.w3.org/feed/check.cgi?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnew...](http://validator.w3.org/feed/check.cgi?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Frss)

~~~
reagle
Rawdog's author has filed a bug [1] against feedparser.

[1]:
[https://code.google.com/p/feedparser/issues/detail?id=407](https://code.google.com/p/feedparser/issues/detail?id=407)

------
johannmg
Twitter bot hasn't updated in about 2 days. Sadness.

~~~
gringofyx
I made a new one at
[https://twitter.com/HackerNewsYCBot](https://twitter.com/HackerNewsYCBot)

------
rfnslyr
Which reader do you use? Is HN open source?

~~~
reagle
I use RawDog, but it's HN that is sending links that look like this:

<link>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stockman.house.gov&#x2F;media-center&#x2F;press-
releases&#x2F;stockman-requests-subpoena-of-nsa-s-white-house-irs-phone-
logs</link>

